# السم القاتل للنفس - لنحذر وننتبه لحياتنا - كلمة للبنيان



## aymonded (21 سبتمبر 2013)

​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
كل شخص في هذا العالم له حياته وطريقة التي يختارها بإرادته ووعيه ليسير فيها، فهناك من هم من أهل هذا العالم، مولودين فيه وهو ساكن قلبهم فيحبونه وينتمون إليه ويحبون كل ما فيه ويضحون بكل شيء لكي يحققوا ذواتهم فيه، وهذا مقبول لأن كل واحد يحيا وفق طريقه، وهناك آخرين مولودين من فوق يعيشون في العالم لكنهم ليسوا منه لأن لهم عالم آخر ينتمون إليه ويسيرون وفق قانونه الخاص المُعلن بالإنجيل، وكل واحد من الفريقين له حياته الخاصة التي تتوافق مع العالم الذي ينتمي إليه، لأن كل واحد سفير عالمه ويُعبِّر عنه بسلوكه واتجاهاته التي تظهر في واقعه المُعاش...

ولكن الكل مدعو في الأساس للمجد الفائق للطبيعة بشركة الحياة الجديدة في المسيح يسوع، وغير مطلوب منه أن يخرج خارج العالم أو لا يستخدمه، بل يكون عائش في العالم لكن قلبه وفكره لا ينتمي لهذا العالم محباً للأشياء التي فيه، مع أنه يستخدمها لكن قلبه لا ينبغي أن يكون متعلقاً بها حتى يحزن لخسارتها، لذلك الإنجيل ينبهنا أنه حينما يعمي الشر البصيرة ويسود الموت ويتسلط على النفس، فأن الإنسان في هذه الحال لا يستطيع أن يعرف أسرار الله، ولا يقدر على أن يفهم طبيعة العالم السماوي، لأن عنده جهالة من جهة معرفة الله الحي، لذلك يُخطئ البعض – بسبب عدم الاستنارة – في حق نفسه أولاً ثم في حق أولاد الله الحي الذي يحملون اسمه القدوس في قلوبهم وعلى شفتيهم، فيتعدون عليهم ويكيلون لهم كل إهانة وتحقير...

فكل بعيد عن الله يحيا طبيعياً حسب أركان هذا العالم الضعيف فأنه يقول: [ حياتنا قصيرة بائسة ولا من دواء للموت، كذلك لا نعلم أحداً رجع منه. وُلدنا مُصادفةً وبعد موتنا يكون كما لو لم نكن. وما النسمة التي نتنفسها إلا دُخان، وما الحس إلا شرارة في خفقان قلوبنا، فإذا انطفأت، عاد الجسم رماداً وتلاشت الروح كنسمة واهية. وبعد حين يُنسى اسمنا ولا يُذكر أحدٌ أعمالنا، وتزول حياتنا كغيمة بلا أثر، وتتبدد كضباب يسوقه شُعاع الشمس ويُلاشيه حرها. فأيامنا ظل عابر ولا رجوع لنا بعد الموت، لأنه يُختم أبواب قبورنا فلا يعود منها أحد.
فتعالوا نتمتع الآن بالملذات الحاضرة وسريعاً كما يفعل الشباب، نرتوي من الخمور الفاخرة، وبالطيوب نتعطر، ولا تفُتنا زهرة في ربيع. نتكلل بالورد قبل ذبوله، ولا يُحرم أحدنا نصيبه من اللذات، ولا نترك مكاناً إلا ولنا فيه أثر من لذةٍ. فهذا حظنا ونصيبنا في الحياة ] (الحكمة 2: 1 – 9 حسب الترجمة السبعينية)

ولذلك يقول الناس الغير عارفي الله عن الأتقياء محبي اسمه العظيم: [ فلنتحين الفرصة للانقضاض على الأتقياء لأنهم يضايقوننا ويقاومون أعمالنا ]، طبعاً الأتقياء يدينون الشرّ بأعمالهم وأفعالهم، ولكن الغير مؤمنين والغير عارفي الحق لا يقبلون أن يقال عن ما يفعلونه أنه شرّ، أو يجدوا أحد مخالفاً لأعمالهم ولا يشترك معهم فيها: ​

[ ولا تشتركوا في أعمال الظلمة غير المثمرة بل بالحري وبخوها ] (أفسس 5: 11)
[ ثم سمعت صوتاً آخر من السماء قائلاً: اخرجوا منها يا شعبي لئلا تشتركوا في خطاياها ولئلا تأخذوا من ضرباتها ] (رؤيا 18: 4)
لذلك علينا أن ننتبه يا إخوتي ونكون صاحين فاهمين مملوئين من كل حكمة ونفهم طبيعة هذا العالم وكل من يحيا غريب عن حياة الله، لا نهاجمه لكن بمحبة نصلي لأجله ونعطي حياتنا مثالاً، وتأكدوا أننا لن نصير مقبولين بسهولة، كما ينبغي أن لا نساعد أحد ان لا يقبلنا، بل نكون أتقياء محبين للجميع، سفراء عن ملكوت الله وسط هذا العالم: [ إذاً نسعى كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا، نطلب عن المسيح تصالحوا مع الله ] (2كورنثوس 5: 20)

لكن مع هذا فأن كل من لا يُريد أن يحيا مع الله سيقاومنا بشدة ويلفظنا تماماً، ولكن الله وضعنا هنا في وسط العالم لكي نكون شهادة حسنة لهُ، وأعلموا أن كل من يحاول أن يعرف مدى صدق إيماننا سيحاول أن يمتحنا قائلين: [ فلننتظر لنرى هل أقوالهم هذه حق، وكيف تكون عليه نهايتهم في الحياة. فأن كان الأتقياء أبناء الله، أفلا يُعينهم ويُنقذهم من أيدي خصومهم؟ فلنمتحنهم بالإهانة والتعذيب لنعرف مدى وداعتهم ونختبر صبرهم. ولنحكم عليهم بالموت في العار لنرى إذا كان الله يرد عنهم ] (حكمة 2: 17 – 20 حسب الترجمة السبعينية)


طبعاً [ هذا ما يتوهمون لكنهم يَخدعون أنفسهم لأن الشرّ أعمى بصائرهم، هم لا يعرفون أسرار الله، ولا يرجون للقداسة جزاء ولا لطهارة النفوس أملاً بثواب ] (حكمة 2: 21 – 22 حسب السبعينية)
 لذلك يا إخوتي ينبغي أن نكون *صاحين متعقلين فاهمين* ما هي مشيئة الله، ولا نتذمر على ضيق أو نشك في الله الحي وعمله فينا، لأن كثيرين في بداية الطريق والحياة مع الله لا يفهمون ما هو التدبير الفائق الذي للنعمة، وعند الألم يضجرون، وتبدأ الشكوى لماذا الألم ولما هذا الضيق الشديد !!! ولماذا يفعل الأشرار فينا هكذا والله يتركنا تحت هذا الضيق العظيم، وبذلك يجد إبليس له مكاناً في قلوبنا فنبدأ في فقدان إيماننا ونعود إلى العالم مرة أخرى لنلتصق به لكي نهرب من هذا الضيق الشديد، لأننا كلنا سمعنا قول الرب: [ قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيَّ سلام، في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق، ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم ] (يوحنا 16: 33)، ولذلك يقول الرسول: [ كل من ولد من الله يغلب العالم، وهذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم *إيماننا *] (1يوحنا 5: 4).

ولكن علينا أن نحذر جداً، أن لا نكون نحن من يتسبب في آلامنا أو وضع حياتنا تحت الضيق لأن القديس بطرس الرسول يقول: [ فلا يتألم أحدكم كقاتل أو سارق أو فاعل شر أو متداخل في أمور غيره، ولكن أن كان كمسيحي فلا يخجل بل يُمجد الله من هذا القبيل ] (1بطرس 4: 15).


فيا إخوتي انتبهوا لما أقول، وأنا أعلم أنكم حكماء تعرفون الطريق وتفهمون مقاصد الله الحي: [ خلق الله الإنسان لحياة أبدية، وصنعه على صورته الخالدة، ولكن بسبب حسد إبليس دخل الموت إلى العالم. فلا يذوقه إلا الذين ينتمون إليه. أما نفوس الأتقياء فهي بيد الله فلا يمسها عذاب. لكن الجهلاء يعتقدون خطأ أن الأتقياء إذا ماتوا يُعانون الموت في شقاء عظيم، وأن رحيلهم عنا نكبة، بينما هُم في واقع الحال في سلام. ومع أنهم في نظر الناس يُعاقبون، فرجاؤهم أكيد أنهم خالدون. وإذا أصابهم التأديب، فهم يُجازون خيراً كبيراً، لأن الله امتحنهم فوجدهم أهلاً لهُ. مَحَّصَهُمُ (التمحيص) كالذهب في النار، وقَبِلَهمُ كما يَقبَلُ المُحرقات ] (حكمة 2: 23 إلى حكمة 3: 1 – 6)؛ [ فأطلب إليكم أيها الإخوة برأفة الله أن تقدموا أجسادكم ذبيحة حية مقدسة مرضية عند الله عبادتكم العقلية ] (رومية 12: 1)
 *فيا إخوتي صلاتنا ينبغي أن تكون دائماً مع المزمور: [ اختبرني يا الله واعرف قلبي، امتحني واعرف أفكاري. وانظر ان كان فيَّ طريق باطل واهدني طريقاً أبدياً ] *(مزمور 139: 23 و24)*، وذلك لكي ينقي الله قلبنا لكي نستطيع أن نُعاين مجده: [ إنما صالح الله لإسرائيل لأنقياء القلب ] *(مزمور 73: 1)*، [ طوبى للأنقياء القلب لأنهم يُعاينون الله ] *(متى 5: 8).


*فاحذروا دائماً من سم الشك القاتل للنفس وسط آلامكم وكل ضيق تعبرون فيه عن دون إرادة منكم، لأن كثيرين ارتدوا عن الإيمان حينما دخلوا في طريق الضيق وساروا وسط الأشواك التي تسبب ضيق النفس.*
 

[ *وإنما نهاية كل شيء قد اقتربت فتعقلوا واصحوا للصلوات. ولكن قبل كل شيء لتكن محبتكم بعضكم لبعض شديدة ،لأن المحبة تستر كثرة من الخطايا. كونوا مضيفين بعضكم بعضاً بلا دمدمة. ليكن كل واحد بحسب ما أخذ موهبة يخدم بها بعضكم بعضاً كوكلاء صالحين على نعمة الله المتنوعة. أن كان يتكلم أحد فكأقوال الله، وأن كان يخدم أحد فكأنه من قوة يمنحها الله، لكي يتمجد الله في كل شيء بيسوع المسيح الذي له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين آمين* ] (1بطرس 4: 7 – 11)
 أن عُيرتم باسم المسيح فطوبى لكم لأن روح المجد والله يحل عليكم، أما من جهتهم (أولاد العالم) فيجدف عليه، وأما من جهتكم (أولاد النعمة أبناء الله في المسيح) فيُمجد، والقادر أن يحفظكم غير عاثرين ويوقفكم أمام مجده بلا عيب في الابتهاج (1 بطرس 4: 14؛ يهوذا 24)، يُعطيكم كل نعمة ويثبتكم في الإيمان الحي آمين​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

[ ولا تشتركوا في أعمال الظلمة غير المثمرة بل بالحري وبخوها ] (أفسس 5: 11) 
درس جميل جدا استاذي الغالي
شكرا لحضرتك
ربنا يزيدك نعمة و يجعلك سبب بركة لكثيرين
كل الفرح لقلبك


----------



## اليعازر (21 سبتمبر 2013)

فاحذروا دائماً من سم الشك القاتل للنفس وسط آلامكم وكل ضيق تعبرون فيه عن دون إرادة منكم، لأن كثيرين ارتدوا عن الإيمان حينما دخلوا في طريق الضيق وساروا وسط الأشواك التي تسبب ضيق النفس.

ربنا يبارك تعبك..

.


----------



## aymonded (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أخي العزيز والمحبوب في الرب
صلي لأجلي كثيراً؛ النعمة معك آمين
​


----------



## mary naeem (21 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع اخي 
ربنا يبارك ووقتك ومجهودك


----------



## aymonded (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك يا رب، وصلي لأجلي كثيراً؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق 
نعم استازي الغالي
الرب قال لا تهتموا بالعالم ولا الاشياء التي بالعالم 
فعلا سراب غير باقي 
اما الهدف  الرئيسى في الموضوع اللي جزب انتباهي وتاملت فية كثيرا 
طوبي لانقياء القلب لانهم يعاينون الله 
فعلا نقاء القلب هو من يقربنا لمجدة وصدق وعودة وعدم الشك واليقين باننا غير باقين في العالم 
بل لنا مكان اخر اعدة رب المجد
الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك ويكافئك علي تعبك 
حسب غناة في المجد
صلي لاجلنا 
نحن ضعفاء الايمان لكي يقوى ايماننا بالكلمة والروح وينقي قلوبنا
​


----------



## aymonded (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لتكن صلاتنا دائماً كل حين: *يا رب زد إيماننا*
النعمة معك أخي الحبيب آمين
​


----------



## peace_86 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*سأعود لاحقاً لقراءة الموضوع.. الرب يباركك أيمن*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*استاذى الغالى كالعادة بستفاد جدا من مواضيع حضرتك 
وبعدها بفضل اقيم نفسى واراجع امور كتير 
كنت غلط فيها 
بشكر حضرتك جدا على الموضوع القيم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك *​


----------



## aymonded (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صلي لأجلي كثيراً
وليملأ الله قلوبنا فرحاً ونعيماً بغنى مجده الفائق آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (21 سبتمبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *سأعود لاحقاً لقراءة الموضوع.. الرب يباركك أيمن*



المهم صلي لأجلي كثيراً، النعمة معك
​


----------



## Mesopotamia (21 سبتمبر 2013)

استاذي الحبيب طبعا انا دائماً اكون اول الحاضرين في دروسك الجميله والمفيدة بس يمكن انا تأخرت في هذا الموضوع قليلاً   
موضوع رائع من شخص ذكي جدا في طرح المواضيع القريبه من الاشخاص الذين في امس الحاجه للغفران والحيات الروحيه و و و و الخ....... 
الرب يبارك تعبك صلي من اجلي لو سمحت 
تقبل مروري ابن الرافدين 
( ممكن ان انقل الموضوع في مدوناتي لاكن بشرط ان يكون اسمك فيها لان هذا حق مشروع انت تعبت )


----------



## aymonded (21 سبتمبر 2013)

Mesopotamia قال:


> استاذي الحبيب طبعا انا دائماً اكون اول الحاضرين في دروسك الجميله والمفيدة بس يمكن انا تأخرت في هذا الموضوع قليلاً
> موضوع رائع من شخص ذكي جدا في طرح المواضيع القريبه من الاشخاص الذين في امس الحاجه للغفران والحيات الروحيه و و و و الخ.......
> الرب يبارك تعبك صلي من اجلي لو سمحت
> تقبل مروري ابن الرافدين
> ( ممكن ان انقل الموضوع في مدوناتي لاكن بشرط ان يكون اسمك فيها لان هذا حق مشروع انت تعبت )



سلام لشخصك الحلو، إلهنا الحي يفرح قلبك ويهبك كل نعمة وفرح سماوي لا يزول، وأي موضوع أنا باضعه في المنتدى، فور الانتهاء منه لم يعد موضوعي بل موضوع الجميع، فلا تستأذن أخي الحبيب الموضوع موضوعك وافعل به كما تشاء، بل واعتبر أن أي موضوع كتبته أو سأكتبه هو ملككك اعمل به ما تشاء، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً،  كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع جدا 
ومهم جدا جدا تسلم ايديك استاذي
دايما مواضيع حضرتك بتعلمنا وبتعلم فينا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك
ويباركك
+​


----------



## aymonded (21 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> ومهم جدا جدا تسلم ايديك استاذي
> دايما مواضيع حضرتك بتعلمنا وبتعلم فينا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> ...



إلهنا القدوس الحي يهبك فيض من النعمة مع فرح سماوي لا يزول
النعمة تكون معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## Mesopotamia (21 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلاً طبعا لم ولن اتفاجأ بكرمك ولطفك لان هكذا علمنا الرب وانت تعمل ما امره الرب يسوع 

شكرا من القلب والرب يسوع يحميك


----------



## aymonded (21 سبتمبر 2013)

Mesopotamia قال:


> شكرا جزيلاً طبعا لم ولن اتفاجأ بكرمك ولطفك لان هكذا علمنا الرب وانت تعمل ما امره الرب يسوع
> 
> شكرا من القلب والرب يسوع يحميك



على ايه بس يا جميل كل هذا الشكر
الله لم يعطيني كلمته لكي يكون لي الحق في منعها أو منحها
فالعاطي هو المانح وكما أعطانا مجاناً ينبغي أن نُعطي مجاناً
لذلك شكري في غير محله بل هو لله الحي الذي وهبنا
لأنه يعطينا لأجل البُنيان، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 سبتمبر 2013)

استاذى العزيز/ ايمن
كلامك جميل جدا يدخل القلوب مباشرة
له حلاوة لا توصف كلام اغلى من الذهب
نفسى اكون تلميذا لك
كل الاحترام والتقدير لحضرتك


----------



## aymonded (22 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> استاذى العزيز/ ايمن
> كلامك جميل جدا يدخل القلوب مباشرة
> له حلاوة لا توصف كلام اغلى من الذهب
> نفسى اكون تلميذا لك
> كل الاحترام والتقدير لحضرتك



كلنا يا أبي وأخي المحبوب تلاميذ ربنا يسوع
فقط صلي لأجلي يا أروع أخ حلو حبيب ربنا يسوع والقديسين
كن معافي في روح النعمة ومسرة عمل الله الحي آمين
​


----------



## أَمَة (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*موضوع رائع كالعادة لأنه يمس اهم حقيقة في حياة المسيحي التي يجهلها الكثيرون وبسبب جهلهم يتذمرون,*

*وهذه الحقيقة، كما قلت يا أيمن في بداية الفقرة الثانية من الموضوع، ان الكل مدعو في الأساس لحياة القداسة فهي ليس حكرا على أفراد دون غيرهم لأنها تنبع من الحياة الجديدة في المسيح يسوع، حياة الشركة معه  أعطاها لنا بتجسده وتأنسه لنتمجد بمجد قيامته.*
* والحقيقة الثانية الهامة التي يسهى عنها الكثيرون هي، ما قلته انت ايضا، أنه غير مطلوب منا أن نخرج خارج العالم أو لا نستخدمه لكي نحيا حياة الشركة المُقَدِّسة، بل نعيش فيه وقلوبنا مع المسيح وفكرنا فكر المسيح قائلين معه "مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم" هذا لا يعني ان نهمل العالم بل واجبنا الإهتمام به كوكلاء عليه، نقدسه بصلواتنا من أجل السلام وخير الناس، وبمحبتنا لكل من يشاركنا العيش فيه، متطلعين الى صاحب الأمانة لتكون أعمالنا مرضية لديه.  *

*حياة اسهل واجمل.*


----------



## aymonded (22 سبتمبر 2013)

أشكرك يا اغلى أم على تعليقك المهم 
طالباً من الله ان يهبنا جميعاً روح الحكمة والمعرفة والفهم حتى نحيا في النور ونسلك كقديسين
ولنُصلي دائماً بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (22 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]
> أن عُيرتم باسم المسيح فطوبى لكم لأن روح المجد والله يحل عليكم، أما من جهتهم (أولاد العالم) فيجدف عليه، وأما من جهتكم (أولاد النعمة أبناء الله في المسيح) فيُمجد، والقادر أن يحفظكم غير عاثرين ويوقفكم أمام مجده بلا عيب في الابتهاج (1 بطرس 4: 14؛ يهوذا 24)، يُعطيكم كل نعمة ويثبتكم في الإيمان الحي آمين



*سلمت يمينك أستاذي .... تأمُل بمنتهي الروعة
يحث علي الدخول إلي العمق .... فشكراً أولاً

و إنها لبركة عظيمة لا يُضاهيها عظمة أن نُعاير
من أجل مجد أسم رب القوات القدوس .. كي
ما ننال بكل إستحقاق نعمة الملكوت الأبدي

لهذا قيل " وَإِلهُ كُلِّ نِعْمَةٍ الَّذِي دَعَانَا إِلَى مَجْدِهِ  الأَبَدِيِّ
فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، بَعْدَمَا تَأَلَّمْتُمْ يَسِيرًا، هُوَ  يُكَمِّلُكُمْ،
وَيُثَبِّتُكُمْ، وَيُقَوِّيكُمْ، وَيُمَكِّنُكُمْ. " أيضاً قيل " **وَاحْفَظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ
فِي مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ، مُنْتَظِرِينَ  رَحْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ. "

خالص الشكر للدعوة بالمُشاركة و التأمُل الرائع
رب المجد يُبارك و يُثمر بخدمتك أستاذي أضعاف
مُضاعفة من أجل مجد أسم مُخلصنا الصالح فادينا الأمين*


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*الرب يبارك قلمك الروحى المبدع
*​


----------



## aymonded (22 سبتمبر 2013)

إلهنا الحي يعطينا كلنا نعمة حتى نحيا له بإخلاص وإيمان حي عامل بالمحبة
كونوا معافين، وصلوا لأجلي، النعمة معكم
​


----------



## The light of JC (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*الرب يباركك و يساعدك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس ولتكن نور يستضاء به امام شعب الله لتتقد الشموع فتكون محبة وفرح وسلام تعطينا حيا ابدية 

آمين*


----------



## aymonded (24 سبتمبر 2013)

إلهنا القدوس الحي يفرح قلبك ويهبك كل نعمة وفرح وسلام دائم لا يزول آمين
​


----------

